# RUB rack is it reallly that easy?



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

looking into making my own RUB rack, is it really that easy? a good few 6x2 sheets of conti for frame and back. 6 x 50l RUBS, 6 x heatmats and air vents for the back. almost building a bookcase sort of thing? is there any common problems people come across while building these? going to give it a try this week : victory:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

yup that easy lol , just remember to leave room for the heat mat when building it , also add some duck tape to the list for sticking the mats down with


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> yup that easy lol , just remember to leave room for the heat mat when building it , also add some duck tape to the list for sticking the mats down with


 cheers m8:notworthy:


----------



## ccb_kid (May 3, 2008)

just remember to take thickness off material when doing mesurements


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

ccb_kid said:


> just remember to take thickness off material when doing mesurements


 think im using 15mm but leaving enough room at each side,dont know whether to try and go lidless or keep lids on giving me plenty of play for error: victory:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

lidless all the way cuts out the hastle of removing lids at feedn n cleaning times


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

me and CWD built mine in about 2 hours out of 18mm MDF, it's 48(h)x36(w)30(d). We did it 30" deep as the 50ltr RUBs are 28inches. There's 2 on each shelf, fits 6 x 50ltrs, 2 x 84ltrs and plenty of room on the top for 2 x 33 / 50 / 64 / 84ltr RUB's or a load of smaller ones for hatchlings. Cost £30 in wood but they had some off cuts so managed to get a shelf and back support for free.. Would cost £45 if i hadn't got it free.
The RUBs are heated with 11x11 heat mats but because there's the block on the back for the cables i had to do them lidded so i could get them over, with bigger heat mats you could slide them on up to the block but i already had the mats.

Hardest part was getting the shelves straight so it's better to have 2 people doing it if you don't have the right kit.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

really easy we have used heatcable so was slightly harder as had to make groves for it to sit in this is two of 8 of mine its only half finished in pics


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i wanted to ask you this last time you posted that pic, but couldn't be bothered... How the hell do you get out of the door?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Meko said:


> i wanted to ask you this last time you posted that pic, but couldn't be bothered... How the hell do you get out of the door?



Its a spare second door into the kitchen :lol2:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ever so easy to make mate, especially if you have a router/friend with a router and use heat cable !!!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

what do you use for the back and are vents on the back a must? do you mind me asking how much that set you back? worked out mine would cost about £150 big enough for 6 or more 50l RUBs. also im lookin for about 30l RUBs aswell but they all look rather tall than floor area.: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> really easy we have used heatcable so was slightly harder as had to make groves for it to sit in this is two of 8 of mine its only half finished in pics


 what size are those RUBs on the 4th shelf up? im new to RUBs and im running out of room so this will help me make the best of the room i have left: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

on the back of mine i've a piece of 18mm MDF that doesn't cover all of it, just there really to add some support and keep it steady.

don't need vents on the back as the tubs are vented

in the £150 are you including the tubs and everything?

all in mine cost:
wood - £30
6 x 50ltr RUB's - £66
2 x 84ltr RUB's - £20 (got 5 for £50)
8 x 11x11 heat mats - £80
1 x twin mat stat (heat mats are 2 different wattages) £50ish

total for complete lot = £216


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Danny_mcr said:


> what size are those RUBs on the 4th shelf up? im new to RUBs and im running out of room so this will help me make the best of the room i have left: victory:


they look like 9ltr


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

homemade 33L rubrack...

5 x 4' heat strips, 600w pulse stat, some 9mm ply, and plenty of contiboard... oh, and 15 33litre rubs...


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> on the back of mine i've a piece of 18mm MDF that doesn't cover all of it, just there really to add some support and keep it steady.
> 
> don't need vents on the back as the tubs are vented
> 
> ...


 so just one sheet will be enough for support on the back? the £150 doesnt include heatmats or stat but i have a few spare mats. the cost of wood i worked out at £90 but thats for 8sheets of 8x2 conti board and whatever is leftover will go towards another stack just for those 9l or just a bit bigger: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what size are you making it? if you go for 18mm MDF the wood will cost you £60. £15 for an 8x4


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

think its 15mm conti 8x2 at £11.42 ea. cant have the rubs the way in the last pic as they will come out to far for any one passing so they are going the opposite way, but that stack looks ace: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry forgot to say the rack will be approx 3-4ft wide and 2 ft deep and 8ft high:bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you could struggle with those sizes.. a 50ltr RUB is about 28inches long and 16inches wide.. So you'd need to be about 5ft wide to get 2 next to each other or 30inches wide to get one in. Although you'd save some money on the contiboard as you'd only need 8ftx18inches


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll pm you a tub rack template...Works out everything for you: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

have decided to go just 1 wide and build another stack next to it for smaller rubs. with just one 50l in each shelf i will get away with 3ft x 2ft x8ft. this should be secure enough won't it?: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'll pm you a tub rack template...Works out everything for you: victory:


 cheers m8 as i said im useless when it comes to building stuff and i have never used RUBs before but it doent seem to hard lol i say that now:blush:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it will but a waste of cash and space, go 30x18x8ft and you'll get better use of the space..


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny_mcr said:


> have decided to go just 1 wide and build another stack next to it for smaller rubs. with just one 50l in each shelf i will get away with 3ft x 2ft x8ft. this should be secure enough won't it?: victory:


What are you going to be housing in it mate ? have you thought about 33's ? to try and squeeze a few more in...


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

*easy peesy*

I am pretty much a begginer with only two years of herping under my belt . I am by no means a joiner and i built myself a rub rack , . build the frame then put the first rubs in and put your shelf on top ,i put the heat matt under the rubs before the shelf so as to get correct fit . just continue this process . it realy is that easy


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

was thinking royals in the 50's and corns in the smaller stack with 9l's or bigger capacity. i have always used vivs so not sure on RUB sizes lol: victory: feel like a newbie


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

how about this for a rack. seriously cheap to buy..just add mats and stat.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

33's have the same footprint as the 50's, they just arent quite as tall


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> 33's have the same footprint as the 50's, they just arent quite as tall


 nice one m8 these will be cheaper aswell i take it? just that on argos and staples they look smaller but taller to me lol will 33's be ok for royals and corns?: victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny_mcr said:


> nice one m8 these will be cheaper aswell i take it? just that on argos and staples they look smaller but taller to me lol will 33's be ok for royals and corns?: victory:


Depends who you ask i guess, some say 50's arent big enough, personally i think they are OK 

heres the sizes of the 50's and the 33's to help you pick...

33.0 litre Really Useful Box	710 x 440 x 165

50.0 litre Really Useful Box	710 x 440 x 230


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> Depends who you ask i guess, some say 50's arent big enough, personally i think they are OK
> 
> heres the sizes of the 50's and the 33's to help you pick...
> 
> ...


well it looks like 33l will be fine then lol going to attempt this on wednesday so i will keep people updated. one more where is the cheapest place for the 33l's? think argos was a good price for 50's: victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny_mcr said:


> well it looks like 33l will be fine then lol going to attempt this on wednesday so i will keep people updated. one more where is the cheapest place for the 33l's? think argos was a good price for 50's: victory:


if you have/can get hold of a makro card i believe they got some good offers on atm, not sure on which sizes though !!!


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

I have two RUB racks that I built myself.

They have 7 x 50 litre RUBs in each.

They are made from conti ( I Know mdf is cheaper ) 

They cost about £90 each for the conti plus heat mats , stats and RUBs

cheers

John


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

ok i did it lol will try and get the camera working, only holds 4 but messed up the bottom shelf so will have to put a 33l in there and 50l's in the rest. conti cost me £50 in walnut and also got it cut to size in that price. thanks for all the help and thanks for the template. looking at building one now for young corns or royals,what RUB's can i use as i dont have room for 33l or 50l now? cheers dan: victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny_mcr said:


> ok i did it lol will try and get the camera working, only holds 4 but messed up the bottom shelf so will have to put a 33l in there and 50l's in the rest. conti cost me £50 in walnut and also got it cut to size in that price. thanks for all the help and thanks for the template. looking at building one now for young corns or royals,what RUB's can i use as i dont have room for 33l or 50l now? cheers dan: victory:


How young ?? And prodominantly royals or corns ?? I'd keep hathling royals in 9s but not corns they'd escape...


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> How young ?? And prodominantly royals or corns ?? I'd keep hathling royals in 9s but not corns they'd escape...


 just thinking ahead m8, 08 corns and 09 royals? so royals ok in 9l's what would you suggest for 08corns m8?: victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not good with corns but wouldn't 08 corns be similar to 09 royals in size ? If so 9ltrs again... Lol hatchlings I'd house in the same tubs I keep hatchling leos in they are about 8x10inch with tight fitting lids


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

already got little tubs from cornish crispa for hatchling corns and they are great. just looking for 9l and 33l RUBs now. thanks again m8: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

every bloody website wants £11 delivery charge, £35 for one 33l and one 50l delivered. staples dont seem to do 33l. cmon people where are the bargains lol ? : victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny_mcr said:


> every bloody website wants £11 delivery charge, £35 for one 33l and one 50l delivered. staples dont seem to do 33l. cmon people where are the bargains lol ? : victory:


We got our 33's from staples !! Makro deff cheapest ...


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

already put n order in now at ryman the stationer. £35 for 3 9l's and 1 33l delivered, coming tomorrow. will get more 50l's at argos as they seem the cheapest. cheers m8: victory:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

They`ve got 32l in a store called Glynnwebbs, and also B&M Bargains - don`t know of you have them around your way or not? Worth sourcing them as well - £2.99 each!!!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

funky1 said:


> They`ve got 32l in a store called Glynnwebbs, and also B&M Bargains - don`t know of you have them around your way or not? Worth sourcing them as well - £2.99 each!!!


 yeah we do in bellview its now B&M bargains, never thought to try there. thanks for that :2thumb:


----------



## willie60 (Aug 11, 2009)

How have you got on with tha rack build?


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

willie60 said:


> How have you got on with tha rack build?


sorted it got 9l's on the first 2 shelves then a 33l then a 50l, not bad for my first time but can't get pics cos the camera is goosed lol was thinking if i could use something similar to this link but with chipboard shelves and metal frame ?5 Tray Metal Shelves Galva, 937008. 9l's going to be used for my 08 corns and the others for royals: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

will this be ok for £32? just thought it may save money on conti and i can re-adjust shelves when needed :2thumb:


----------



## ukskater182 (Oct 12, 2008)

i just bought 6 33ltr rubs and plan on making a rack next month when i get paid again. just wondering how difficult they are to build as i dont really have a clue when it comes to this stuff lol


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Just to add if you buying a few rubs at once then might be worth buying them direct from Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!
Thats what I ended up doing.


----------

